# Samba : shared printer tra linux e Windows

## landolini

Sto seguendo  questa guida  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/quick-samba-howto.xml?

(Cups e Samba erano gia' installati percio' aggiorno solo la configurazione ...) .

Intanto ,qualcuno e' riuscito a stampare da Windows su una stampante sotto Samba-Cups ?

Eseguendo il comando cupsaddsmb (dopo le configurazioni suggerite dalla guida )  mi trovo sul log di Cups  "Unable to find IP address for server name "PrintServer" "

Inoltre la descrizione che da' la guida del comando e' diversa da quella che si ottiene con "man cupsaddsmb" .

Guida >>> # cupsaddsmb -H PrintServer -U root -h PrintServer -v NOME_STAMPANTE

(Al posto di NOME_STAMPANTE si può inserire il parametro "-a", che esporterà tutte le stampanti conosciute)

# cupsaddsmb -H PrintServer -U root -h PrintServer -a

da man >>>

 SYNOPSIS

       cupsaddsmb  [ -H samba-server ] [ -U samba-user[%samba-password] ] [ -h

       cups-server[:port] ] [ -v ] -a

       cupsaddsmb [ -H samba-server ] [ -U samba-user[%samba-password] ] [  -h

       cups-server[:port] ] [ -v ] printer [ ... printer ]

----------

## djinnZ

ehm... il primo printserver lo devi sostituire con il nome del computer mentre il secondo sempre con il nome del computer o localhost mi sa.

----------

## landolini

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ehm... il primo printserver lo devi sostituire con il nome del computer mentre il secondo sempre con il nome del computer o localhost mi sa.

 

Anche con >>>

lando@Lando-917e83357:~$ sudo cupsaddsmb  -H Lando-917e83357  -U lando -h localhost:631 -a

[sudo] password for lando:

Password per lando necessaria per accedere a Lando-917e83357 via SAMBA: 

Nel registro errori del server Cups ottengo >>>>>

[11/Mar/2008:22:45:09 +0000] Unable to find IP address for server name "PrintServer"!

E [11/Mar/2008:22:45:09 +0000] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [11/Mar/2008:22:54:59 +0000] Unable to find IP address for server name "PrintServer"!

E [11/Mar/2008:22:54:59 +0000] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

----------

## koma

Ma l'interfaccia web non ti può aiutare? ( http://127.0.0.1:631 )

----------

## djinnZ

 *landolini wrote:*   

> cupsaddsmb  -H Lando-917e83357  -U lando -h localhost:631 -a

 Lando-917e83357 ... è il nome dell'host linux vero?

per cortesia posta smb.conf opportunamente depurato dei commenti etc. ed elimina le stampanti precedentemente create, koma ti ha suggerito il link.

----------

## landolini

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *landolini wrote:*   cupsaddsmb  -H Lando-917e83357  -U lando -h localhost:631 -a Lando-917e83357 ... è il nome dell'host linux vero?
> 
> per cortesia posta smb.conf opportunamente depurato dei commenti etc. ed elimina le stampanti precedentemente create, koma ti ha suggerito il link.

 

Lando-917e83357 e' il nome dell ' host linux.

Smb.conf e' la copia di quello in >>>

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/quick-samba-howto.xml?

Ho messo solo il nome della mia  stampante  S300 al posto di [NOME_STAMPANTE]...

Ecco il testparm >>>

lando@Lando-917e83357:~$ testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[S300]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[public]"

Processing section "[AMULE]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

        server string = 

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        null passwords = Yes

        passdb backend = tdbsam

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        syslog only = Yes

        announce version = 5.0

        name resolve order = bcast hosts wins

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        printcap name = CUPS

        guest ok = Yes

        hosts allow = all

        printing = cups

        print command = 

        lpq command = %p

        lprm command = 

[print$]

        comment = Printer Drivers

        path = /etc/samba/printer # questo path mantiene la struttura dei driver

[S300]

        comment = DESCRIZIONE DELLA STAMPANTE

        path = /var/spool/samba

        printable = Yes

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/spool/samba

        printable = Yes

        browseable = No

[public]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0766

[AMULE]

        path = /home/lando/AMULE

        read only = No

Comunque Riesco a stampare con S300 usando smbclient con >>>

lando@Lando-917e83357:~$ smbclient //192.168.1.300/S300

Password: 

Domain=[LANDO-917E83357] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.26a]

smb: \> print  /home/lando/......

Non ci riesco da Windows...non mi riconosce la stampante S300 , invece legge i files condivisi (AMULE) ...

PS- Empiricamente ho trovato che Samba ha indirizzo 192.168.1.xxx (con xxx che va da 260 fino a 999...) e usando questo indirizzo supero i problemi di IP invalidi che avevo usando i nomi..... non ne so molto di rete....li ho trovati a forza di provare !

----------

## djinnZ

 *landolini wrote:*   

> Lando-917e83357 e' il nome dell'host linux.

 prima cosa: ma come ti è venuto di assegnare nomi del genere?

A parte il fatto che porta sfiga non battezzare i computer se proprio non vuoi avere fantasia almeno definiscili secondo la loro collocazione... che so: cucina, gabinetto, camera da letto...  :Laughing: 

```
        server string = 

        announce version = 5.0

        printcap name = CUPS

        name resolve order = bcast hosts wins
```

questi già non mi convincono. Per una complicata questione legata all'inefficienza di windozz valorizza server string e senza il %v, anche solo ripetendo il nome dell'host e valorizza workgroup. Il resolve order è al contrario se usi il dhcp (ma questo influenza le prestazioni più che altro)

consiglio: in futuro usa il tag [code] rendi più leggibile il post

Secondo problema: sei in dhcp? L'ip di samba, a meno che non gli dici diversamente è lo stesso del pc linux

Se la stampante è accessibile da cups come http://dite:631/printers/S300 vedi che riportarla identica fa incasinare samba, prova a commentare la sezione S300, serve per caricare delle stampanti specifiche.

a questo punto da windows all'indirizzo \\Lando-917e83357 dovresti vedere gli share e la stampante.

NB: Tra una modifica e l'altra ricordati di lanciare /etc/init.d/samba restart per ricaricare le modifiche.

 *Quote:*   

> con xxx che va da 260 fino a 999

   :Shocked:  questo è impossibile. Gli indirizzi vanno da 0 a 254. Se qualcuno me la sa spiegare...

----------

## landolini

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se la stampante è accessibile da cups come http://dite:631/printers/S300 vedi che riportarla identica fa incasinare samba, prova a commentare la sezione S300, serve per caricare delle stampanti specifiche.

 

 :Question:   se la tolgo da smb.conf non stampa piu'...attraverso samba !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Citazione:
> 
> con xxx che va da 260 fino a 999
> ...

 

...e voila' >>>>>

lando@Lando-917e83357:~$ smbclient //192.168.1.999/AMULE

Password: 

Domain=[LANDO-917E83357] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.26a]

smb: \>

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si vede che ci sara' un altro metodo di riconoscimento dei servizi samba oltre alla ricerca per IP. 999 E' IMPOSSIBILE assegnare quell'ip perche' NON esiste  :Very Happy: 

----------

## landolini

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Si vede che ci sara' un altro metodo di riconoscimento dei servizi samba oltre alla ricerca per IP. 999 E' IMPOSSIBILE assegnare quell'ip perche' NON esiste 

 

Non direi proprio .......

lando@Lando-917e83357:~$ smbclient //192.168.1.255/AMULE

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.255:445

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.255:139

Error connecting to 192.168.1.255 (Operazione già in corso)

Connection to 192.168.1.255 failed (Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)

lando@Lando-917e83357:~$  smbclient //192.168.1.256/AMULE

Password: 

Domain=[LANDO-917E83357] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.26a]

smb: \>

----------

